# If you know this man please tell him I am not interested



## MaidenScotland

ramy wawa wants to be your friend.


hellllllllllllllllo sweet girl i am ramy from maadi, mechanical engineer would u like to go out with a guy from the net and have new friends if not plz dont add me [email protected] 


I have done this as I a sick to death of this constant unwanted harassment.. you can tell its Friday.. I have deleted 4 of these already today. I am going to post ever ytime I get one, please feel free to add yours.. maybe just maybe that will go some way to stopping them


----------



## MaidenScotland

aliali20111 wanna b my fried


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> aliali20111 wanna b my fried


your fried what


----------



## MaidenScotland

xabiachica said:


> your fried what





he wants to be my friend... he just spelt it wrong


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> he wants to be my friend... he just spelt it wrong





how about a fried friend


----------



## Sam

Is this on here or facebook??

I got a fb request not so long ago from an engineer also telling me that he doesn't drink or smoke and eats healthily etc etc and he wants to be my friend. 

Couldn't help but think he'd be a boring sod, lol!!


----------



## Helen Ellis

I heard of someone that posted email address of pestering boss to a gay dating type website, let him know how it feels!!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have had another 5 requests today on my facebook from various men... what is it with these men??? Do I look that desperate?


----------



## MaidenScotland

basemforlove
20 minutes ago hi
hi ana basem Delete
Thewasfy55
5 hours ago hi
hi i am Mohammed Ali from Egypt teacher of histr… Delete
dododode1970
6 hours ago hi
h r u ? can we chat Delete
6LOVE7
22 October 2010 hi (2)
Hope we can be friends


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> ramy wawa wants to be your friend.
> 
> 
> hellllllllllllllllo sweet girl i am ramy from maadi, mechanical engineer would u like to go out with a guy from the net and have new friends if not plz dont add me [email protected]
> 
> 
> I have done this as I a sick to death of this constant unwanted harassment.. you can tell its Friday.. I have deleted 4 of these already today. I am going to post ever ytime I get one, please feel free to add yours.. maybe just maybe that will go some way to stopping them


He must know you have a white heart


----------



## Horus

Sam said:


> Is this on here or facebook??
> 
> I got a fb request not so long ago from an engineer also telling me that he doesn't drink or smoke and eats healthily etc etc and he wants to be my friend.
> 
> Couldn't help but think he'd be a boring sod, lol!!


Yes but he might take magic mushrooms but I suppose they don't grow in Egypt

The season for the little un's passed last month here in the UK


----------



## Kid_Eg

MaidenScotland said:


> he wants to be my friend... he just spelt it wrong


lol
he cannot even spell it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eg

*God Help All Of You
Thats Really Bad And Annoying Its Like All Egyptians Want To Be Friends With Foreigners!*


----------



## Veronica

I get constant requests on facebook from strange men aswell and I just delete them But it is worrying that complete strangers can just send you messages professing their undying love to you. 
There was a programme on ITV last week where a woman was scammed by a guy who she met via the internet who had her beliveing he loved her and owned a house in the UK and was coming back to live but needed money to pay hospital bills for his daughter. He told her he so much wanted the three of them to become a happy family blah de blah. In the end she send him a total of over 60K sterling for one thing or another then he just vanished. Foolish woman.


----------



## txlstewart

Kid_Eg said:


> *God Help All Of You
> Thats Really Bad And Annoying Its Like All Egyptians Want To Be Friends With Foreigners!*


It's a problem, and as such is being addressed in this EXPAT forum. We all are aware that there are nice people in Egypt--most of them, however, don't randomly email strangers professing their "love" or wanting to be a "friend."


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> basemforlove
> 20 minutes ago hi
> hi ana basem Delete
> Thewasfy55
> 5 hours ago hi
> hi i am Mohammed Ali from Egypt teacher of histr… Delete
> dododode1970
> 6 hours ago hi
> h r u ? can we chat Delete
> 6LOVE7
> 22 October 2010 hi (2)
> Hope we can be friends


This looks like a huge number of "fans" 

Personally I think you're either a magnet for weirdos, or you've got one of their unique kind on your list already, that would explain the huge number of your "fans", try cleaning your friends' list


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> This looks like a huge number of "fans"
> 
> Personally I think you're either a magnet for weirdos, or you've got one of their unique kind on your list already, that would explain the huge number of your "fans", try cleaning your friends' list




I do clear and block.... but that is not the point..... they are like the flu... they just keep reappearing


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I do clear and block.... but that is not the point..... they are like the flu... they just keep reappearing


That kind of idiots is known for being so persistent! I don't know if I should suggest you to get to their low level and start insulting them the Egyptian way or not (Using the "mom" part I mean), but.............Well, sorry about it


----------



## Helen Ellis

do you have Egypt as your place of residence,? If you have remove it, then when they search for women in Egypt you will not appear. I used to get loads when Hurghada was listed, don't get many now, boo hoo lol.


----------



## MensEtManus

I've been trying for years now to get MS's digits and she keeps giving me the cold shoulder...


----------



## MaidenScotland

MensEtManus said:


> I've been trying for years now to get MS's digits and she keeps giving me the cold shoulder...




You sweet talker  lol


----------



## Horus

..well if these guys knew how feisty you ladies are they would tuck the tail between the legs and run a mile...in fact if you ladies got hold of it you would probably rip it off and stamp on it


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> do you have Egypt as your place of residence,? If you have remove it, then when they search for women in Egypt you will not appear. I used to get loads when Hurghada was listed, don't get many now, boo hoo lol.




No I don't I suspect though that they are friends of my Egyptian friends and they cnotact me that way... I have put it on my face book too... so hopefully shame them into curling up and dying


----------



## Horus

...well just to tease them here is something I was counting out earlier, they can look but can't touch...just a few thousands spare I had laying around..cause I am minted as you all know.. but crazy as a loon...there is some spare Egyptian money in there as well if you look carefully..try and scam that away from me if you can try


----------



## MaidenScotland

How common


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just shows you can't buy class ound:


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> How common


HEY I can't win - I have never claimed a day's benefit all my life

Yahhh but all that dosh makes me popular with the ladies though 

I have worked hard developing my fitness company up to 16 hours per day sometimes, I nearly have enough for my accommodation and will be more than self sufficient when I am and still be able to give my wife (or ex) money and support a partner if one comes along.. I also gave over £2K in the last 18 months to Epilepsy Research UK so there

...that's more than I can say that some Egyptian waiter will be able to do

I am far from common I speak 2 languages fluent and I have a formal education don't smoke and don't drink...

Just imagine how much whiskey you could buy with that ...


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is very crass to constantly boast about what you have.... you seem to think we are all in the poor house here compared to you..... you have no idea what I or anyone else has...


----------



## Horus

Well I know you have cleaners or servants or something you so you must be minted as well


----------



## Sonrisa

xabiachica said:


> your fried what


He wants fried sheep. 

These idiots never get the words "friend" or "friendship" right.


----------



## xabiaxica

Dizzie Izzie said:


> He wants fried sheep.
> 
> These idiots never get the words "friend" or "friendship" right.


:clap2::spit:


----------



## samertalat

Maiden Just tell him to BUG OFFFFFFFFFFFFFF .


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Just shows you can't buy class ound:


Look I took the sheet of the bed and laid the money on the mattress as I know money has bacteria on it; I also take the dishes out the sink before I urinate in it what more do you want in a man - I am the epitome of class in a glass


----------



## Whiskey96

Horus said:


> Look I took the sheet of the bed and laid the money on the mattress as I know money has bacteria on it; I also take the dishes out the sink before I urinate in it what more do you want in a man - I am the epitome of class in a glass



:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> No I don't I suspect though that they are friends of my Egyptian friends and they cnotact me that way... I have put it on my face book too... so hopefully shame them into curling up and dying



Good luck with that, I think if their family found out they'd feel shame, not so sure about their male friends though.


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> Just shows you can't buy class ound:


Well said.


----------



## Horus

Hey I had one but not Egyptian I managed to get a photo even though I told her about my bodily functions in detail and sent her a photo of me in my speedos uke: 

I did however also send her a photo of the money shot

Hmmm I wonder how long I could keep her going

The command of English however is excellent

Hello,
I saw your profile /posts I think you are
interesting man and I will be very pleased to get acquainted with you
closer. Please let me know if you are interested in my proposal? I
promise to send you my picture, if you write to me. By the way, my
name is Olga! If you can, then send me a bigger photo I'll look
forward to your letters! My e-mail: [email protected]**** deleted


----------



## samertalat

Hours every one gets these type of emails, These girls mostly from Russia, Ukraine and other European peer countries , as they do send some from Asia, These girls are Hungry to leave there countries for a better life , you see tons of them in the USA married to Americans real old people , They marry them come live there wait till they die and get there money mostly you see from the Far East .
Next time I get this type of email where i delete right away I will send you a copy so you see these emails are all alike , just copied one from the other.
Careful your photos will be all over the net soon  Or on TV in Europe


----------



## Veronica

samertalat said:


> Hours every one gets these type of emails, These girls mostly from Russia, Ukraine and other European peer countries , as they do send some from Asia, These girls are Hungry to leave there countries for a better life , you see tons of them in the USA married to Americans real old people , They marry them come live there wait till they die and get there money mostly you see from the Far East .
> Next time I get this type of email where i delete right away I will send you a copy so you see these emails are all alike , just copied one from the other.
> Careful your photos will be all over the net soon  Or on TV in Europe


Samertalat don't your realise that Horus is gods gift to womankind so when he gets these emails they are genuinely in love with him.
Now when you get them and when I get them from strange men its only because they want us for our money and visas out of their countries but an Adonis like Horus is such a catch for any woman.


----------



## Horus

Veronica said:


> Samertalat don't your realise that Horus is gods gift to womankind so when he gets these emails they are genuinely in love with him.
> Now when you get them and when I get them from strange men its only because they want us for our money and visas out of their countries but an Adonis like Horus is such a catch for any woman.


You must have seen me in my tight white silk shirt and black leather trousers schwweeet heart I think it's time for a photo :eyebrows:


----------



## Veronica

Horus said:


> You must have seen me in my tight white silk shirt and black leather trousers schwweeet heart I think it's time for a photo :eyebrows:


Perish the thought


----------



## samertalat

Man HOURS you make me laugh my heart , and I did now jus a real big laugh non stop


----------



## Horus

Veronica said:


> Perish the thought


I am trying to upload the video to youtube but it says it's tooo large it shows me strutting my stuff in those leather trousers doing my new dance move I developed called "pick the mango" I reach up and make a twisting motion with my arm and put it back down again and thrust my hips then do the same with the other arm


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I am trying to upload the video to youtube but it says it's tooo large it shows me strutting my stuff in those leather trousers doing my new dance move I developed called "pick the mango" I reach up and make a twisting motion with my arm and put it back down again and thrust my hips then do the same with the other arm




Don't post it on here....


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't post it on here....


Yes it might violate the terms and conditions and cause alarm and distress


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Yes it might violate the terms and conditions and cause alarm and distress




If you want to show off do it in the expat forum lounge... this page is for living in Egypt.. it is not a Horus fan page.


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> If you want to show off do it in the expat forum lounge... this page is for living in Egypt.. it is not a Horus fan page.


I don't think we really want _that_ in the lounge either do we


----------



## Liralen

MaidenScotland said:


> ramy wawa wants to be your friend.
> 
> 
> hellllllllllllllllo sweet girl i am ramy from maadi, mechanical engineer would u like to go out with a guy from the net and have new friends if not plz dont add me [email protected]
> 
> 
> I have done this as I a sick to death of this constant unwanted harassment.. you can tell its Friday.. I have deleted 4 of these already today. I am going to post ever ytime I get one, please feel free to add yours.. maybe just maybe that will go some way to stopping them



Oh lovely.. been getting them on FB as well.. but the one you mention above, requested on SKYPE. 

Wish I still had the one who gave all his phone number.. idiots.


----------



## Horus

I have one here from the other week

I think she meant "memory" rather than "mammary" but you can never be too sure.

How are you? I hope this is right email. We talked before do you remember me? It will nice talk to you again. I`m looking for honest man to spend good time together, for serious relations only. This is my profile on site: (deleted). Hope you answer soon and look to have happy mammarys with you Marina.


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> I have one here from the other week
> 
> I think she meant "memory" rather than "mammary" but you can never be too sure.
> 
> How are you? I hope this is right email. We talked before do you remember me? It will nice talk to you again. I`m looking for honest man to spend good time together, for serious relations only. This is my profile on site: (deleted). Hope you answer soon and look to have happy mammarys with you Marina.


You just made that up!!! :der:


----------



## alisharanderson

lol that sounds creppy ladies your fb shld be set all in private really


----------



## Horus

aykalam said:


> You just made that up!!! :der:


I was having issues with my wife so out of anger I posted my profile on a dating site but deleted it I am still getting weird messages now 1 year on 

They might be a woman but they ain't no lady... 

Some of them would be lovely - in the dark - as they have a body by baywatch but the face of crime watch


----------



## MaidenScotland

alisharanderson said:


> lol that sounds creppy ladies your fb shld be set all in private really





NO.... we should not have to set anything on private... this is not our fault it is the man's fault for being a creepy perv...


----------



## txlstewart

I agree with Maiden--why should we allow the pervs to rule our lives?


----------



## MaidenScotland

A couple of years ago I told my friend she was becoming too Egyptian after hearing this from her.

Friend and her daughter both wearing the hijab park outside a shop, the daughter goes in leaving mother behind the wheel, a boy comes along on a bike and knocks the window and my friend winds the window down only for the boy to grab her breasts then cycle off... my friend then said... it was my partly my fault I should not have wound down the window!!!! boy was I angry with my friend for saying that.


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

Hi all !

I find stuff like this hilarious ! I get these requests ALL THE TIME ! I was raised in England and recently moved to Egypt, so I didnt know exactly what to expect from Egyptian men. I travelled to Egypt many times on holiday as my parents are Egyptian.However, living here is a completely different experience ! So far im enjoying it .... Only thing that irritates me is the look i get from Egyptian men (and sometimes women) not quite sure why ??!!! Maybe its the fact I walk around with my crazy curly hair !!!! Nonetheless, I try not to let it faze me  Great site guys ! Very happy I signed up !


----------



## theresoon

I get these sort of email on my vacancies email at work. About 20 or so a day. But yesterday one popped up and said I saw your profile on (a website). This website is purely educational and was created by my husband. So I clicked the link and it took me to (the specific website). Now my husband is trying to figure out where the email was send from and I am freaking out that I might have opened a link with a virus and infect the whole university.


----------



## Maggot

Maureen_Elfar said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I find stuff like this hilarious ! I get these requests ALL THE TIME ! I was raised in England and recently moved to Egypt, so I didnt know exactly what to expect from Egyptian men. I travelled to Egypt many times on holiday as my parents are Egyptian.However, living here is a completely different experience ! So far im enjoying it .... Only thing that irritates me is the look i get from Egyptian men (and sometimes women) not quite sure why ??!!! Maybe its the fact I walk around with my crazy curly hair !!!! Nonetheless, I try not to let it faze me  Great site guys ! Very happy I signed up !


Welcome to the forum!
"I didnt know exactly what to expect from Egyptian men." Expect that they'll try to scam you and take all your money so yea the golden rule is "NEVER EVER trust ANY Egyptian". And for me it's "Never ever trust anyone especially Egyptians", I trust 3 people only in this world and I'm one of them 
"Only thing that irritates me is the look i get from Egyptian men (and sometimes women) not quite sure why ??!!!" That's normal here, I've seen worse things. Don't give a da*n to anyone and enjoy your staying 

All the best,
Mari's maggot.


----------



## Horus

Maggot said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> "I didnt know exactly what to expect from Egyptian men." Expect that they'll try to scam you and take all your money so yea the golden rule is "NEVER EVER trust ANY Egyptian". And for me it's "Never ever trust anyone especially Egyptians", I trust 3 people only in this world and I'm one of them
> "Only thing that irritates me is the look i get from Egyptian men (and sometimes women) not quite sure why ??!!!" That's normal here, I've seen worse things. Don't give a da*n to anyone and enjoy your staying
> 
> All the best,
> Mari's maggot.


I for one DO NOT trust them with Western women or on any matter that involves finance

I have however found being forward and assertive with them and giving a handshake and having conversation that includes "la shukran" does work followed by "Im shee" if they don't listen and the word "tourist police" if "Im shee" causes offence.

When I go out there I am not standing for any **** :boxing:


----------



## Maggot

Horus said:


> I for one DO NOT trust them with Western women or on any matter that involves finance
> 
> I have however found being forward and assertive with them and giving a handshake and having conversation that includes "la shukran" does work followed by "Im shee" if they don't listen and the word "tourist police" if "Im shee" causes offence.
> 
> When I go out there I am not standing for any **** :boxing:


"I for one DO NOT trust them with Western women or on any matter that involves finance" True, I DO NOT trust them either (even tho I'm in a relationship with an European girl and we're doing great together ).

"When I go out there I am not standing for any **** :boxing:" Great 

P.S: "Im shee" should be "Imshee" one word and it means "Go away" ^^

Mari's Maggot.


----------



## Charlie's Angel

Maureen_Elfar said:


> Hi all !
> 
> Only thing that irritates me is the look i get from Egyptian men (and sometimes women) not quite sure why ??!!! Maybe its the fact I walk around with my crazy curly hair !!!!


LOL... I know what you mean on this one, I have long red curly hair, so you can imagine the looks I was getting  I felt like an alien 

My ex habibi loved my hair but then slowly he wanted me to change it, guess he wasn't happy with me 'standing out' tough caus it's here to stay


----------



## layla13

these guys are the ones to watch out for ...praying on foreigners kuz they cant get anyone to have sex with them. i have been here a few years and what i find most sad is that its a muslim country and the guys are supposed to not accept traditional dating and sex before marriage lol yet most of them are sex freaks hoping they can score with a foreigner who they will not respect in the end. in reply to the guy who doesnt smoke or drink.. im sure he does something.. maybe collects fake wives lol and also every egyptian here is an engineer of some kind.. the sweeter tehy seem to be the more you have to beware! lol just sayin'


----------



## Maggot

layla13 said:


> these guys are the ones to watch out for ...praying on foreigners kuz they cant get anyone to have sex with them. i have been here a few years and what i find most sad is that its a muslim country and the guys are supposed to not accept traditional dating and sex before marriage lol yet most of them are sex freaks hoping they can score with a foreigner who they will not respect in the end. in reply to the guy who doesnt smoke or drink.. im sure he does something.. maybe collects fake wives lol and also every egyptian here is an engineer of some kind.. the sweeter tehy seem to be the more you have to beware! lol just sayin'


"kuz they cant get anyone to have sex with them." That's not true, many Egyptian guys and girls get together and have sex and their numbers are increasing dramatically. Besides wh*res are everywhere so yea guys here can have sex anytime they want. And note that many foreigners come here to get laid.
"what i find most sad is that its a muslim country and the guys are supposed to not accept traditional dating and sex before marriage lol yet most of them are sex freaks hoping they can score with a foreigner who they will not respect in the end." True but the thing is I'm not a Muslim anymore, I don't mind sex before marriage and even when I was one I didn't mind sex before marriage, I could have had sex if I wanted to but I'd feel so low and despise myself for having it with some random chick I don't know anything of and I prolly won't even meet her again. I rather do it with the one for me, my true love. And guess what I'm in a relationship with a foreigner and we respect each other and yea she's the one for me.
"in reply to the guy who doesnt smoke or drink.. im sure he does something.. maybe collects fake wives lol" Yea, he prolly does the things he said he doesn't. But that doesn't meant that EVERYONE is like that, I for one have never even tried to smoke or drink, I don't collect fake wives, I tend to avoid girls.
"the sweeter tehy seem to be the more you have to beware! lol just sayin'" True but Hey! This rule goes for everyone, Egyptian or not... Jerks/scammers are everywhere and of all nationalities but yea most are Egyptians (like 99% of the Egyptians are jerks/scammers).
And I say it again and many people have said it before "NEVER TRUST ANY EGYPTIAN".
"lol just sayin'" Thank you!

All the best,
Mari's Maggot.


----------



## layla13

maybe the younger ones can but traditionally if an egyptian muslim girl has sex before marriage her parents will shame her. its not acceptable. they have to sneak it and are considered "sharmoota" i have seen egyptian girls outwardly with guys but it is not a respected thing. what if they get pregnant? and are not married? is this also a trend. lol also i did say the women that come here often are looking for sex especially in hurghada and sometimes are even married already. im not bashing the men.. just how it is. 

and i thought when you are a muslim you can not ever not be one. youre either a bad muslim or a good one .. someplace inbetween... 

i agree with you.. about sex just for sex and sex for love... im just saying pertaining to the culture and religion. it is not a happy thing to sleep around or have sex with someone without the intention of real marriage. 

im married to an egyptian/arabian muslim for 5 years and lived in egypt for 5 years.. im just going by what i saw and noticed and experienced. 

i never said all the guys are like that.. ofcourse there are good guys and good ladies.. im saying what it appears to be and what a high percentage do. but personally i like and admire the very good muslim. it is not easy to live by but the ppl that do seem to be blessed.


----------



## layla13

and you are right there are scammers all over the world and users... especially in tourist areas. tourists and locals


----------



## MaidenScotland

Of course Egyptians are having sex before marriage... go the fish gardens in zamalek to witness it


----------



## layla13

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course Egyptians are having sex before marriage... go the fish gardens in zamalek to witness it


LOL i bet... but if the cops catch them they are in big trouble if egyptian and no marriage paper lol


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course Egyptians are having sex before marriage... go the fish gardens in zamalek to witness it


 no way!!!


----------



## Maggot

layla13 said:


> maybe the younger ones can but traditionally if an egyptian muslim girl has sex before marriage her parents will shame her. its not acceptable. they have to sneak it and are considered "sharmoota" i have seen egyptian girls outwardly with guys but it is not a respected thing. what if they get pregnant? and are not married? is this also a trend. lol also i did say the women that come here often are looking for sex especially in hurghada and sometimes are even married already. im not bashing the men.. just how it is.
> 
> and i thought when you are a muslim you can not ever not be one. youre either a bad muslim or a good one .. someplace inbetween...
> 
> i agree with you.. about sex just for sex and sex for love... im just saying pertaining to the culture and religion. it is not a happy thing to sleep around or have sex with someone without the intention of real marriage.
> 
> im married to an egyptian/arabian muslim for 5 years and lived in egypt for 5 years.. im just going by what i saw and noticed and experienced.
> 
> i never said all the guys are like that.. ofcourse there are good guys and good ladies.. im saying what it appears to be and what a high percentage do. but personally i like and admire the very good muslim. it is not easy to live by but the ppl that do seem to be blessed.


Umm well I guess her parents won't know about it and also if they got pregnant there's always "abortion", nothing is that difficult anymore. We were having a conversation with our professor at college last week and she mentioned she was shocked when she knew that many many Egyptian girls who aren't married have lost their virginity and their numbers are increasing dramatically, also she mentioned that numbers of gay Egyptians are increasing dramatically as well.
"and i thought when you are a muslim you can not ever not be one. youre either a bad muslim or a good one .. someplace inbetween..." No, I'm actually not a Muslim anymore and yes I'm not supposed not to be one but I did discard it and for Muslims I should get killed for it but I don't care tbh.

Mari's Maggot.


----------



## Charlie's Angel

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course Egyptians are having sex before marriage... go the fish gardens in zamalek to witness it



Wow watch out Zamalek, I feel a peeping tom :spy: stampede coming on....


----------



## ASAMY

I want to state several points

-you can not judge a whole population like saying that 99% of those people are "whatever"

-Many Egyptians working in the tourism industry are ill mannered and unreligious.
They worship money more than anything. Many of those who work as waiters, drivers or in supermarkets are mostly of low social and financial level they are desperate and they would do anything to get out of their misery. Some of those things are scamming tourists or getting to marry them forsake of a visa to leave to their countries for better life 

-I would probably trust an Egyptian if he is going to marry a foreigner and continue to live in Egypt. In this case I will probably assume that he really loves her and he married her only because of pure love and nothing else


-What you see in malls in Cairo does not represent the whole population. If you look at mosques, you will see different kind of girls and boys. I won't assume that people who go to mosques are perfect but I just want to state that there are really true genuine muslims in this country

-The same will be with sex before marriage. During my studies in the university I did not hear about that during my whole 5 years of study (at least in my college). It is not a common thing at all.


-Egypt is not only Cairo, Alexandria, Hurghada and Sharm ElSheikh

-All of these bad things are forbidden in islam and should not be seen in our country
but as I said before, those who do that misrepresent the religion which is really shameful


----------



## aykalam

ASAMY said:


> I want to state several points
> 
> -you can not judge a whole population like saying that 99% of those people are "whatever"
> 
> -Many Egyptians working in the tourism industry are ill mannered and unreligious.
> They worship money more than anything. Many of those who work as waiters, drivers or in supermarkets are mostly of low social and financial level they are desperate and they would do anything to get out of their misery. Some of those things are scamming tourists or getting to marry them forsake of a visa to leave to their countries for better life
> 
> -I would probably trust an Egyptian if he is going to marry a foreigner and continue to live in Egypt. In this case I will probably assume that he really loves her and he married her only because of pure love and nothing else
> 
> 
> -What you see in malls in Cairo does not represent the whole population. If you look at mosques, you will see different kind of girls and boys. I won't assume that people who go to mosques are perfect but I just want to state that there are really true genuine muslims in this country
> 
> -The same will be with sex before marriage. During my studies in the university I did not hear about that during my whole 5 years of study (at least in my college). It is not a common thing at all.
> 
> 
> -Egypt is not only Cairo, Alexandria, Hurghada and Sharm ElSheikh
> 
> -All of these bad things are forbidden in islam and should not be seen in our country
> but as I said before, those who do that misrepresent the religion which is really shameful


hmm, how long have you been away from Egypt? I only ask because sex before marriage is most definitely happening in this country.


----------



## Maggot

ASAMY said:


> I want to state several points
> 
> -you can not judge a whole population like saying that 99% of those people are "whatever"
> 
> -Many Egyptians working in the tourism industry are ill mannered and unreligious.
> They worship money more than anything. Many of those who work as waiters, drivers or in supermarkets are mostly of low social and financial level they are desperate and they would do anything to get out of their misery. Some of those things are scamming tourists or getting to marry them forsake of a visa to leave to their countries for better life
> 
> -I would probably trust an Egyptian if he is going to marry a foreigner and continue to live in Egypt. In this case I will probably assume that he really loves her and he married her only because of pure love and nothing else
> 
> 
> -What you see in malls in Cairo does not represent the whole population. If you look at mosques, you will see different kind of girls and boys. I won't assume that people who go to mosques are perfect but I just want to state that there are really true genuine muslims in this country
> 
> -The same will be with sex before marriage. During my studies in the university I did not hear about that during my whole 5 years of study (at least in my college). It is not a common thing at all.
> 
> 
> -Egypt is not only Cairo, Alexandria, Hurghada and Sharm ElSheikh
> 
> -All of these bad things are forbidden in islam and should not be seen in our country
> but as I said before, those who do that misrepresent the religion which is really shameful


"-I would probably trust an Egyptian if he is going to marry a foreigner and continue to live in Egypt. In this case I will probably assume that he really loves her and he married her only because of pure love and nothing else" I'll marry her and we'll live at her country and yes I really really love her.
"-The same will be with sex before marriage. During my studies in the university I did not hear about that during my whole 5 years of study (at least in my college). It is not a common thing at all." People change, things change!
"-All of these bad things are forbidden in islam and should not be seen in our country
but as I said before, those who do that misrepresent the religion which is really shameful" True, Islam is a great religion so when I had to choose between it and my girlfriend and when I felt that I'd something that would shame it I discarded it.

Mari's Maggot.


----------



## Maggot

aykalam said:


> hmm, how long have you been away from Egypt? I only ask because sex before marriage is most definitely happening in this country.


Yes, it's happening in Egypt.

Mari's Maggot.


----------



## ASAMY

aykalam said:


> hmm, how long have you been away from Egypt? I only ask because sex before marriage is most definitely happening in this country.


I am 26 years old, I lived in Cairo for about 18 years 

I did not say that sex before marriage is not happening. I said it is uncommon.

How many cases can you see? may be 10 thousands or 100 thousands but definitely not 80 millions


----------



## aykalam

ASAMY said:


> I am 26 years old, I lived in Cairo for about 18 years
> 
> I did not say that sex before marriage is not happening. I said it is uncommon.
> 
> How many cases can you see? may be 10 thousands or 100 thousands but definitely not 80 millions


That's precisely my point, you will not see (unless you are in the Fish Garden according to maiden :tongue1 or hear about it. However, young Egyptians' attitudes are changing rapidly but on the outside many still keep up appearances of whatever it is they are expected to be. I don't judge them, it is their life and they can choose to do what they like IMO.


----------



## layla13

ASAMY said:


> I want to state several points
> 
> -you can not judge a whole population like saying that 99% of those people are "whatever"
> 
> -Many Egyptians working in the tourism industry are ill mannered and unreligious.
> They worship money more than anything. Many of those who work as waiters, drivers or in supermarkets are mostly of low social and financial level they are desperate and they would do anything to get out of their misery. Some of those things are scamming tourists or getting to marry them forsake of a visa to leave to their countries for better life
> 
> -I would probably trust an Egyptian if he is going to marry a foreigner and continue to live in Egypt. In this case I will probably assume that he really loves her and he married her only because of pure love and nothing else
> 
> 
> -What you see in malls in Cairo does not represent the whole population. If you look at mosques, you will see different kind of girls and boys. I won't assume that people who go to mosques are perfect but I just want to state that there are really true genuine muslims in this country
> 
> -The same will be with sex before marriage. During my studies in the university I did not hear about that during my whole 5 years of study (at least in my college). It is not a common thing at all.
> 
> 
> -Egypt is not only Cairo, Alexandria, Hurghada and Sharm ElSheikh
> 
> -All of these bad things are forbidden in islam and should not be seen in our country
> but as I said before, those who do that misrepresent the religion which is really shameful




what you say is what I have been told and shown since Ive been here these 5 years, by the locals.

I do belive where a person goes shows what kind of people they will find. I am certainly not judging the whole population. but judging how the people are in my area and where i have been. thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## layla13

Maggot said:


> Umm well I guess her parents won't know about it and also if they got pregnant there's always "abortion", nothing is that difficult anymore. We were having a conversation with our professor at college last week and she mentioned she was shocked when she knew that many many Egyptian girls who aren't married have lost their virginity and their numbers are increasing dramatically, also she mentioned that numbers of gay Egyptians are increasing dramatically as well.
> "and i thought when you are a muslim you can not ever not be one. youre either a bad muslim or a good one .. someplace inbetween..." No, I'm actually not a Muslim anymore and yes I'm not supposed not to be one but I did discard it and for Muslims I should get killed for it but I don't care tbh.
> 
> Mari's Maggot.


wow i didnt know that about the abortions here.. that it is legal and accepted. i guess a lot is changing and fast. because from the conservative ppl around me this would be oh so bad.. my husbands sisters are virgins still and are very good i can tell.. they definitely havent done anything yet. how does a girl take care of her baby if she does get preg from a non marriage. would she have to get an abortion or could the family accept this? 

yes i have heard of ppl getting killed for renouncing islam. and killed for other things lol thats why i say conservative country.


----------



## Maggot

layla13 said:


> wow i didnt know that about the abortions here.. that it is legal and accepted. i guess a lot is changing and fast. because from the conservative ppl around me this would be oh so bad.. my husbands sisters are virgins still and are very good i can tell.. they definitely havent done anything yet. how does a girl take care of her baby if she does get preg from a non marriage. would she have to get an abortion or could the family accept this?
> 
> yes i have heard of ppl getting killed for renouncing islam. and killed for other things lol thats why i say conservative country.


Maybe they're illegal but money/bribes work like magic here in Egypt 
And you can't be sure if anyone's virgin or not anymore or what they're doing secretly, some things are NOT like what they seem.
"yes i have heard of ppl getting killed for renouncing islam. and killed for other things lol thats why i say conservative country." I gotta live with it 

Mari's Maggot.


----------



## layla13

Maggot said:


> Maybe they're illegal but money/bribes work like magic here in Egypt
> And you can't be sure if anyone's virgin or not anymore or what they're doing secretly, some things are NOT like what they seem.
> "yes i have heard of ppl getting killed for renouncing islam. and killed for other things lol thats why i say conservative country." I gotta live with it
> 
> Mari's Maggot.


you are right thats for sure. bribes/payoffs work and it does not even have to be a large price. well i would think that a woman who is a virgin and follows islam to the rules... she would feel shy on her wedding night at the very least lol also most women do experience discomfort the first time(and often bleed) and/or first few times after sex. if shes having sex all the time then the husband would know this about her character if he cares to notice.

and yes things are not always as they seem for sure. but sometimes keeping it private is better then having it all out there


----------



## ASAMY

layla13 said:


> wow i didnt know that about the abortions here.. that it is legal and accepted. i guess a lot is changing and fast. because from the conservative ppl around me this would be oh so bad.. my husbands sisters are virgins still and are very good i can tell.. they definitely havent done anything yet. how does a girl take care of her baby if she does get preg from a non marriage. would she have to get an abortion or could the family accept this?
> 
> yes i have heard of ppl getting killed for renouncing islam. and killed for other things lol thats why i say conservative country.


-Abortion is illegal here, but there are some physicians who can do that in return of a good sum of money

-Your husband sisters are like "most" of Egyptian girls

-If a girl got pregnant before marriage and did not get an abortion, she will leave her baby in an orphanage and she will do that anonymously


----------



## SHendra

aykalam said:


> no way!!!


IF you don't fancy the fish gardens in Cairo, maybe Montazah Gardens in Alexandria at night. It's where all the 'cool' Alex kids hang out to do their version of the blue moon too! 

Now I wonder what's in the air at these gardens!


----------



## aykalam

SHendra said:


> IF you don't fancy the fish gardens in Cairo, maybe Montazah Gardens in Alexandria at night. It's where all the 'cool' Alex kids hang out to do their version of the blue moon too!
> 
> Now I wonder what's in the air at these gardens!


lol it goes to show you learn something new every day :clap2:


----------



## SHendra

aykalam said:


> lol it goes to show you learn something new every day :clap2:


Heh I even heard of a guy who got 'caught' with his bit of hired 'fluff' in the park. He spent 3 days in a jail, while his hired fluff got to go home! Montazah in parts of it is a bit like a hidden red light district at night!


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

Maggot said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> "I didnt know exactly what to expect from Egyptian men." Expect that they'll try to scam you and take all your money so yea the golden rule is "NEVER EVER trust ANY Egyptian". And for me it's "Never ever trust anyone especially Egyptians", I trust 3 people only in this world and I'm one of them
> "Only thing that irritates me is the look i get from Egyptian men (and sometimes women) not quite sure why ??!!!" That's normal here, I've seen worse things. Don't give a da*n to anyone and enjoy your staying
> 
> All the best,
> Mari's maggot.


Thanks ! 
P.S The crazy curly hair is staying !!!!


----------



## Maggot

Maureen_Elfar said:


> P.S The crazy curly hair is staying !!!!


Yay! :cheer2:

Mari's Maggot.


----------



## aykalam

Maureen_Elfar said:


> Thanks !
> P.S The crazy curly hair is staying !!!!


Crazy Hair Rules :clap2:

I have curly hair and wear specs, which is something of a no-no for most Egyptians. A bit like this 
:hippie:

Some even advice me to go to the "coiffeur" to streghten my locks once a week. How dare they!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Security and Security - Crime 
The crime rate in Egypt is low but you should take precautions. Take care of your passport and valuables, use hotel safes and be aware of pickpockets and bag snatchers. If you are the victim of any crime you must report it to the Tourist Police immediately. Failure to report crimes before you leave Egypt will make it impossible to seek a prosecution at a later date.

We continue to receive a significant number of reports of cases of sexual assault cases against British Nationals. In 2009, we handled 26 cases of sexual assault and three cases of rape. Some assaults were against minors. Many occurred in what were considered to be safe environments e.g. hotel premises.

this is from the british embassy webpage


----------



## txlstewart

ASAMY said:


> I want to state several points
> 
> 
> -I would probably trust an Egyptian if he is going to marry a foreigner and continue to live in Egypt. In this case I will probably assume that he really loves her and he married her only because of pure love and nothing else
> 
> -What you see in malls in Cairo does not represent the whole population. If you look at mosques, you will see different kind of girls and boys. I won't assume that people who go to mosques are perfect but I just want to state that there are really true genuine muslims in this country


I think that your viewpoint might be slightly different if you were the foreign woman. (Please read previous threads--of which there are many!--on this subject.)

Obviously you have never been a foreign woman walking by a mosque, both during prayers and not. I think the comments coming from behind the wall are much worse than what is encountered on the streets!


----------



## txlstewart

layla13 said:


> you are right thats for sure. bribes/payoffs work and it does not even have to be a large price. well i would think that a woman who is a virgin and follows islam to the rules... she would feel shy on her wedding night at the very least lol also most women do experience discomfort the first time(and often bleed) and/or first few times after sex. if shes having sex all the time then the husband would know this about her character if he cares to notice.
> 
> and yes things are not always as they seem for sure. but sometimes keeping it private is better then having it all out there


There are an abundance of clinics here that renew a woman's virginity....and some girls choose alternative ways to have sex...


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> There are an abundance of clinics here that renew a woman's virginity....and some girls choose alternative ways to have sex...



and of course you can buy a fake virginity blood capsule from your local pharmacy


----------



## Horus

I have got some one liner gems but sadly I have to keep them to myself :decision:

*Score*

*2 *Maiden :whip: 
*0* Horus :fear: 

:eyebrows::


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

aykalam said:


> Crazy Hair Rules :clap2:
> 
> I have curly hair and wear specs, which is something of a no-no for most Egyptians. A bit like this
> :hippie:
> 
> Some even advice me to go to the "coiffeur" to streghten my locks once a week. How dare they!!!


OMG ! I'm glad its not only me  Curly hair .... Not just a hair style, its a way of life


----------

